# Looking for NWN Player in CST or EST



## JNevins234 (Jun 8, 2002)

Hi, 

I am preparing to run a closed campaign game for Neverwinter Nights when it is released.  I am trying to get all the players and characters before the release so I can integrate them into the story line and plot.

We have four players now and are seeking 1-2 more.

My games are RP with strong story line, not much hack and slash, or monty haul, but an ongoing epic adventure that will unfold over several months.  Level advancement is not rapid, and character and story development is the primary goal.

I am looking for players in either the Eastern or Central Time zones who can commit to playing once a week (maybe more if everyone agrees) on Monday nights from 8:00 PM to 11:00 PM EST for several months.

I have over 20 years of D&D experience and a pretty good plot line outlined.

If you are interested in this type of game, please let me know.

Thanks,

Justin


----------



## BHG_Paul (Jun 13, 2002)

*I'm game*

Sounds fun. Email me directly and we'll get the details worked out.
I'm paul@paul.com.


----------



## Mad4Pancakes (Jun 20, 2002)

I'm interested in this... I won't be able to join you until my new computer ships, however (probably first week of July). I have NWN, but it doesn't work on my current computer. Please e-mail me at:

madforpancakes@hotmail.com


Thank you.


----------

